# Anyone sell for others on E Bay?



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

There is a guy ( dont know him met him through a friend) who wants me to sell some vintage collectibles on e bay for him - he says I could keep 1/3 of the after fee profit.

Has anyone done this and what should I look out for? Supposedly some of his items according to him would sell for $50 - $300.


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

I do that all the time. However, I have found that in order for me to sell anything for anyone else, the item has got to be with me. Otherwise, they could sell it and not even bother to tell you and then you sell it on ebay and YOU are screwed. I also get half of the profit after listing fees and selling fees plus shipping and handling fees


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Make sure you get enough money to cover your cost. Everybody gets a taste before you. You want to make sure it's not all eaten by the time the eagle lands at your house.
eBay and PayPal Fee Calculator


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

Thank you for the advice folks- and thank you for that link Blufford - got it on my favorites now - very eye opening.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

What they said 
Plus
Not to be the bearer of bad news , but have You read the Fee Bay Forums where they are discussing the soon to be enacted Happy Buyer Partial Refunds where Fee Bay is planning on making a partial refund for you then deducting the money from your funds ? 
new provision ebay refunds money to buyer and then charges us???A provision: Community Help Boards: eBay Discussion Boards
eBay Confirms Buyer Protection Changes Include Partial Refunds

You should also read through the Fee Bay Forums
Trust and safety /Seller Central / Trading Assistant /Prey Pal 
Discussion Boards: eBay Discussion Boards

Also don't forget to allow for the 21+ day's hold on your money through Prey Pal , and there 45 day No Questions Asked Full Refund including S/H To the Buyer in the buyer is unhappy .
Bob
Ps 
No I don't sell there now


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

We sell on eBay for over 15 people! Not hard, but you do have to have a system though. (we take 20%, they pay all eBay/PayPal fees) buyers pay shipping. You have to have the items they want you to sell with you. You have to photograph it, measure it, calculate it for shipping, answer questions about it, plus ship it as soon as it sells. 

Hope this helps you!


----------

